# Lead Sled?



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Okay, these bodies look good, but what's up with the front wheel extentions? Couldn't you just make the body shorter?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

With no mention of the floating front axle,I was under the impression they had shortened it.
Chris


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

hefer said:


> Okay, these bodies look good, but what's up with the front wheel extentions? Couldn't you just make the body shorter?


Short and Stubby, (Life-like'ish)....no way, they cars wouldn't look right.

The wheel extension idea (something Aurora did when AFX cars first came out) was/is a great idea! It works well for certain applications such as altered wheel base funny cars, dragsters or extra fat and low (lead sled) type cars! Helps keep the proportions more in line with the minds eye.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## lflink (Mar 10, 2006)

SCJ said:


> Short and Stubby, (Life-like'ish)....no way, they cars wouldn't look right.
> 
> The wheel extension idea (something Aurora did when AFX cars first came out) was/is a great idea! It works well for certain applications such as altered wheel base funny cars, dragsters or extra fat and low (lead sled) type cars! Helps keep the proportions more in line with the minds eye.
> 
> ...


sure it was a great idea for the Merc - just ask Chris Mullis of HO Detroit since it was blatantly his design Dash copied... 
For a line of cars that only cost $10 a piece, you would think they should be 'raceable', and a floating front axle and an elongated wheel base do not lend themselves too well to handling corners... So now they wind up being $10 "showpieces"?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess this proves there will always be two opinions on everything! How anyone can complain that an HO actually (for once) has an accurate wheelbase is beyond me.

I think the sleds look fantastic, but they are not exactly race cars are they? And if you really must race them then race them togther so everyone has the same handling issues to deal with....

Has anyone got lap time comparisons for these cars?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

lflink said:


> sure it was a great idea for the Merc - just ask Chris Mullis of HO Detroit since it was blatantly his design Dash copied...
> For a line of cars that only cost $10 a piece, you would think they should be 'raceable', and a floating front axle and an elongated wheel base do not lend themselves too well to handling corners... So now they wind up being $10 "showpieces"?



Does Chris Mullis hold a patent on that design?


----------



## lflink (Mar 10, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Does Chris Mullis hold a patent on that design?


i have no idea, and that wasn't my point...
my point was the floating front end is ok for a 'collectible' or 'show car', but for a line of cars that seem more meant for racing, it would've been nice to know that the front axle hung on the front of the car like a booger out of my nose, instead of just being a repro of a design we've already seen... albeit alot less expensive.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lflink said:


> i have no idea, and that wasn't my point...
> my point was the floating front end is ok for a 'collectible' or 'show car', but for a line of cars that seem more meant for racing, it would've been nice to know that the front axle hung on the front of the car like a booger out of my nose, instead of just being a repro of a design we've already seen... albeit alot less expensive.


can you post some pictures?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Copied design?*



lflink said:


> sure it was a great idea for the Merc - just ask Chris Mullis of HO Detroit since it was blatantly his design Dash copied...
> For a line of cars that only cost $10 a piece, you would think they should be 'raceable', and a floating front axle and an elongated wheel base do not lend themselves too well to handling corners... So now they wind up being $10 "showpieces"?


I thought that it was copied from the Mattel version...
But I could be wrong...
(BTW, thanks to Diecastwarehouse for the use of their picture)


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Listen Led sleds were never meant for racing. They were meant for cruising and the show curcuit. You might see on at a drag strip once in a blue moon but never on a short track or road course. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## lflink (Mar 10, 2006)

noddaz said:


> I thought that it was copied from the Mattel version...
> But I could be wrong...
> (BTW, thanks to Diecastwarehouse for the use of their picture)


i'd actually be surprised if the HOD Merc was not a copy of the Mattel version in some way, shape or fashion... but then again, that's just a copy of the original 1:1 scale Merc too...  
the comment is more towards the hanging axle, not the car design... i think i'm just lamenting over that moreso than anything else. Heck, in the resin world it seems everyone is basically copying something else except for a few...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love the led sleds. Not everyone who runs HO cars are serious racers.
No, they are NOT racers bodies... if I wanted to race, I'd run a Tomy Super Gplus F1 or a Wizzard or something along those lines.

However, more often than not, I just like to kick back and RUN my cars


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But it sounds like fun...*



vaBcHRog said:


> Listen Led sleds were never meant for racing. They were meant for cruising and the show curcuit. You might see on at a drag strip once in a blue moon but never on a short track or road course.
> 
> Roger Corrie


But it sure sounds like fun to try racing these things...:lol: 
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they are awesome cars and most of them are already sold out. and when it comes to "copying" isn't that what everyone making a slot car is doing???? copying a cool real life car down to ho scale. although tyco did do those really neat mad max like cars..........LMAO
Keep em coming Dan


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> can you post some pictures?


please, no booger pictures...

--rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think they are great!!!


THANKS DAN!!

Marty


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Great looking bodies as always,this one really didnt need the axle extension,i took the extension out,moved the post forward and added a longer one at the back just behind the rear window.the rear wheels may be a hair forward but it has less of a citroen look at the back.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Short and Stubby, (Life-like'ish)....no way, they cars wouldn't look right.
> 
> Point taken...those cars are just UGLY!!!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> I guess this proves there will always be two opinions on everything! How anyone can complain that an HO actually (for once) has an accurate wheelbase is beyond me.
> 
> I wasn't complaining, just wondering out loud. I'm no serious racer. Heck, my favorite slots are the semi trucks. I'm all show and no go...hefer


----------

